# Advice for Applying Vaseline to ears!!



## Ashley Briana (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello everyone!!! I just rescued a hedgehog, named Maya, on new years day!! She came from a family that admitted they were no longer caring properly for her so made the decision to rehome her. She is timid when I handle her but is coming around at her own pace! She is very spunky and loves to explore! I just love her to bits!
Anyway, enough bragging!
The reason I am posting is Maya has build up on her ears that I need to get vasoline on. I have done my research and spoke to friends that have had hedgehogs. At first I was so scared that it was fungus but her ears are perfectly round and healthy looking, just with different size "fingers" that are growing along the round edges. You can see them in one of the pics. They don't seem to bother her. She is bright eyed, happy and has no other health concerns what so ever. She doesn't scratch at them, eats and drinks normally... Her poop went from green to normal within a day of being in her new home... She clicks and pops to show displeasure and investigates anything and everything! We even got her a big cage (4 foot), she was housed in a tiny cage, and she turned the whole thing upside down over night! lol. So in other words she is as happy as can be and the "fingers" don't seem to bug her. The problem is she is very timid when I hold her (She likes investigating me on her own terms still) and curls up into a very tight ball when I hold her. Does anyone have tips on how exactly I can get the vasoline on her ears with as little stress to her (and me! lol) as possible!?
I appreciate all the advice!
Thank you in advance!
Ashley


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I use Udder Cream myself... I'm not 100% sure on Vasoline. I just take some and rub it on the tips of her ears.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

Vasoline is fine to use on their ears. Try using a q-tip with some on it and try to put it on her ears from behind when she's exploring or eating a treat so she's distracted. 

Just a question of topic, you mentioned the new cage you got Maya but I wanted to ask if she also has a wheel? If not she needs one for excercise. She's very cute by the way!


----------

